# Decoys



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I strictly hunt the late season when lonely Toms are still looking for love. I use a lone hen,nothing fancy and can't remember who makes it, but she does move around in the wind. I have brought in Toms from a long ways off with some sweet talk and that one decoy. If you have to have the best out there then either of the ones your looking at will work. Confidence in your tools is what counts.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

I seem to have better luck without a deke out then with them. But that's probably cause I'm lousy at turkey hunting


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Namrock said:


> I seem to have better luck without a deke out then with them. But that's probably cause I'm lousy at turkey hunting


You know more than you think about setup then 

See things from his perspective and you'll never use a rubber turkey.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> You know more than you think about setup then
> 
> See things from his perspective and you'll never use a rubber turkey.


It's way more fun w the decoy. Could shoot a lot of turkeys w shotgun and no decoy, but I go for the enjoyment of the time and to push bow skills. The decoy gets them fired up and it's fun to watch them whoop up on the plastic bird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Wallywarrior said:


> It's way more fun w the decoy. Could shoot a lot of turkeys w shotgun and no decoy, but I go for the enjoyment of the time and to push bow skills. The decoy gets them fired up and it's fun to watch them whoop up on the plastic bird.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No decoy no blind, bow guy has my attention. I have no congratulations for any bird killed over visual stimulation or putting blinders over there eyes with a blind.

I have had this argument a billion times. I won't even congratulate my girlfriend of 17 years if she fans a bird.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No decoy no blind, bow guy has my attention. I have no congratulations for any bird killed over visual stimulation or putting blinders over there eyes with a blind.
> 
> I have had this argument a billion times. I won't even congratulate my girlfriend of 17 years if she fans a bird.


 don't tell me you don't like if they use calls either lol


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> don't tell me you don't like if they use calls either lol


Bud I have had this fight 1million times on countless forums. And have really been reserved as of late, just put a feather in the cap, laugh and move on

Calls are my life and build countless each week. If you need visual stimulus or a way to hide, so be it. 

Y'all are baiting me lol


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Bud I have had this fight 1million times on countless forums. And have really been reserved as of late, just put a feather in the cap, laugh and move on
> 
> Calls are my life and build countless each week. If you need visual stimulus or a way to hide, so be it.
> 
> Y'all are baiting me lol


 just messing with ya man


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Jdhunttrapfish said:


> just messing with ya man


I know.. Anyone been here have seen my squabbling over this. I have put myself on internet tether for the last few years. Lol

I try to help anyone on here, but sometimes it comes off wrong.


----------



## Jdhunttrapfish (Jan 14, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> I know.. Anyone been here have seen my squabbling over this. I have put myself on internet tether for the last few years. Lol
> 
> I try to help anyone on here, but sometimes it comes off wrong.


 everybody's got their own opinion, even though not everybody agrees with everyone, we all can still learn from each other


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

DEDGOOSE said:


> just put a feather in the cap, laugh and move on


Now I have to just get me a real feather......


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No decoy no blind, bow guy has my attention. I have no congratulations for any bird killed over visual stimulation or putting blinders over there eyes with a blind.
> 
> I have had this argument a billion times. I won't even congratulate my girlfriend of 17 years if she fans a bird.


Tommy for the win!


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

The dude was in decoys.....ifnot in


DEDGOOSE said:


> Bud I have had this fight 1million times on countless forums. And have really been reserved as of late, just put a feather in the cap, laugh and move on
> 
> Calls are my life and build countless each week. If you need visual stimulus or a way to hide, so be it.
> 
> Y'all are baiting me lol


I get it, your a great turkey hunter and don't believe in decoys. The guy asked a question about decoys. You pretty much baited yourself. I just don't see the reason why there is a need to comment. I've shot as many birds without a decoy then with one. I mounted my own for the fun of it and get more out of shooting a bird that walks in to my homemade decoy and calls. I also have kids that I need the birds to be distracted for 5-10 minutes so that they can finally get a shot. Here is a double that my daughter and I shot 2 years ago. Without a decoy this wouldn't have happened. She literally takes 5 minutes in order to get her shot. So far she's killed 5 birds between the past 3 spring and fall seasons and all but 1 was on the decoy.

I will agree with you about decoys. I'd rather hunt without one in the big woods running and gunnin. I just don't get the opportunity to do that much anymore due to work and children. When my kids get bigger they will learn how to hunt with and without the decoys.

I mean no disrespect with my response. Have a great season.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

buck11pt24 said:


> The dude was in decoys.....ifnot in
> 
> I get it, your a great turkey hunter and don't believe in decoys. The guy asked a question about decoys. You pretty much baited yourself. I just don't see the reason why there is a need to comment. I've shot as many birds without a decoy then with one. I mounted my own for the fun of it and get more out of shooting a bird that walks in to my homemade decoy and calls. I also have kids that I need the birds to be distracted for 5-10 minutes so that they can finally get a shot. Here is a double that my daughter and I shot 2 years ago. Without a decoy this wouldn't have happened. She literally takes 5 minutes in order to get her shot. So far she's killed 5 birds between the past 3 spring and fall seasons and all but 1 was on the decoy.
> 
> ...


That's a great picture buck11! Congrats on that hunt.


----------



## Wallywarrior (Apr 1, 2016)

DEDGOOSE said:


> No decoy no blind, bow guy has my attention. I have no congratulations for any bird killed over visual stimulation or putting blinders over there eyes with a blind.
> 
> I have had this argument a billion times. I won't even congratulate my girlfriend of 17 years if she fans a bird.


To each their own. Lucky for me we get to choose. You head shooting em w no blind, no dekes, and bow? Get me a vid of that. It's not impossible, I know, but that is real dedication. 

I'm sure your girlfriend is lucky to have you as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

buck11pt24 said:


> The dude was in decoys.....ifnot in
> 
> I get it, your a great turkey hunter and don't believe in decoys. The guy asked a question about decoys. You pretty much baited yourself. I just don't see the reason why there is a need to comment. I've shot as many birds without a decoy then with one. I mounted my own for the fun of it and get more out of shooting a bird that walks in to my homemade decoy and calls. I also have kids that I need the birds to be distracted for 5-10 minutes so that they can finally get a shot. Here is a double that my daughter and I shot 2 years ago. Without a decoy this wouldn't have happened. She literally takes 5 minutes in order to get her shot. So far she's killed 5 birds between the past 3 spring and fall seasons and all but 1 was on the decoy.
> 
> ...


No disrespect taken.

To the OP question, if your gonna hunt with a decoy, use a Jake. The gobbler arrives, sees Jake not the hen he heard (you)


Wallywarrior said:


> To each their own. Lucky for me we get to choose. You head shooting em w no blind, no dekes, and bow? Get me a vid of that. It's not impossible, I know, but that is real dedication.
> 
> I'm sure your girlfriend is lucky to have you as well.
> 
> ...


I too would love that.

As for my girlfriend, some on here can testify as they've hunted with her, she's not an ordinary girl that hunts.

When it comes to us and turkeys when we travel, we talk smack from the moment the alarm rings

She is one of the most methodical hunters I've seen


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Avian X for me. IF I use decoys and IF I do it's one feeding hen.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

buck11pt24 said:


> The dude was in decoys.....ifnot in
> 
> I get it, your a great turkey hunter and don't believe in decoys. The guy asked a question about decoys. You pretty much baited yourself. I just don't see the reason why there is a need to comment. I've shot as many birds without a decoy then with one. I mounted my own for the fun of it and get more out of shooting a bird that walks in to my homemade decoy and calls. I also have kids that I need the birds to be distracted for 5-10 minutes so that they can finally get a shot. Here is a double that my daughter and I shot 2 years ago. Without a decoy this wouldn't have happened. She literally takes 5 minutes in order to get her shot. So far she's killed 5 birds between the past 3 spring and fall seasons and all but 1 was on the decoy.
> 
> ...


Awesome pic and hunt! CONGRATS TO BOTH OF YOU!!


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

Wallywarrior said:


> To each their own. Lucky for me we get to choose. You head shooting em w no blind, no dekes, and bow? Get me a vid of that. It's not impossible, I know, but that is real dedication.
> 
> I'm sure your girlfriend is lucky to have you as well.
> 
> ...


Not to detail thread, but that right there is my goal this year. No decoys, no blind (never do anyway), and shot with my Xpedition. The ultimate challenge.


----------



## NDBair (Dec 28, 2015)

I hunt dressed like a coyote, with a spear, standing in a field. Hard core....

Let's see how hard I can make it.


----------



## TheLionsFan (Dec 20, 2011)

NDBair said:


> I hunt dressed like a coyote, with a spear, standing in a field. Hard core....
> 
> Let's see how hard I can make it.


You're cool


----------



## thegospelisgood (Dec 30, 2012)

I've had good luck with these https://cherokeesports.com/featherlite-ultimate-4-pack-turkey-flock/

I like the Avian X too - my major need is packability and setup, If I can haul it for miles on State Land and still use it to trick a bird, I'm all about it. Cheap is better too.

But, I still might get an Avian X. Just because..


----------

